# any one had ovary/af pains after natural FET??



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi ladies,

just wondered if any of you have had ovary/af pains after natural FET.

Im 2dpt and have had af pains and cramps since transfer. The transfer itself went really well but the discomfort since has left me nervous.  

Today the pains have moved to the ovary region (I had severe OHSS on my last full cycle so am able to pinpoint the whereabouts )

Why would my ovaries be aching when they havent even been touched?! Maybe they are just feeling a bit left out this month!! 

Any ideas?

MAe.


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mae,

I am also 2 days since FET and have also been feeling very similar pains to those you have described. Like you I was also wondering why my ovaries were tender when as far as I was aware they had been 'shut down' whilst downregulating. Also like you, I suffered OHSS on my last successful ICSI cycle  - wonder if this has anything to do with it, extra-sensitive ovaries maybe?   What drugs are taking at the moment? I'm on cyclogest pessaries twice daily and Progynova tablets three times daily - might it be something to do with the combination of drugs? Maybe all that progesterone does affect the ovaries after all?

Sorry that's not much help to you but wanted you to know you're not alone and would be really grateful to hear anyone else's ideas on this.

Wishing you lots of luck for a successful outcome for this cycle      

Lots of love Alex xxx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mae,

Sorry, just realised you said you had a natural FER as opposed to medicated FER.  Hope my post doesn't confuse the issue, its just my symptoms seem to match yours so closely. Anyway, hope we can both get some reassurance. 

Take care love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi, i just wanted to add my bit.  I had one icsi treatment 18 months ago, produced alot of eggs and was lucky enough to get pregnant. I breast fed for 6 months and have had 2 af since....and boy have i had ovary pains. They obviously haven't been working for a while. and boy they are telling me they are now! I was worried i could have cysts, because they were so tender. it's obviously something todo with the meds.


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Aww, thsnks girls for your replies. Glad to know Im not the only one but sorry to hear your both suffering too.

Finlay Foxy - I agree your ovaries are prob just remembering what its like to work hard again. Well done you for breast feeding. Im a peer supporter for breast feeding and so loved it. Was so sad when my DD stoppped. 

Alex - OMG, cant believe how similar our histories are.  I had a totally natural FET. Im not taking anything for support now which Im not entirely happy about but my clinic insists on. Its hard to believe in your body and its ability to do this.
MY girlie bits and bobs have been so much more sensitive since DD was born. I have terrible PMS each month, never had it before. Like you Im wondering if the OHSS hyper sensitises your ovaries
How are you coping with looking after a toddler while feeling like this? Im trying hard to relax but there's only so much rest you can have while playing hide and seek and dancing! bless her. 

Take care both of you. What day are you both due to test?? WHat day transfer did you have etc,

Its great to hear from others in similar situation, keep in touch

Good luck. Lots of babydust coming your way   

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi again,

Finlay Foxy - Its amazing and a bit scary how much these drugs can affect you even after all that time. Just wondered, you said you were worried about having cysts, have you had a scan or anything to get them checked?

Mae - Lovely to hear from you again ,

It's interesting what you say about girlie bits being more sensitive - can't say have had PMS badly since DS born but I'm definitely much more aware of my ovaries and any little pains and niggles.

I totally know what you mean about the trying to relax with a toddler - mine is always on the go, although he sleeps really well, from 6pm to 8am most days (I think he must have knackered himself out so much by the end of the day!) so I can't complain too much    
I have to say, I have found In The Night Garden an absolute Godsend - we Sky+ it everyday so its on hand if things get a bit much, and we need half an hour of peace! DH is also brilliant although he's on nightshifts at the moment, so is asleep during the day - I've been trying to arrange things to do and going to see people, as DS is much easier to look after when there's other people around to entertain him, and it gives me a bit of a break too!

Our embryo transfer day was on Tuesday 5th and we had two little embies put back, so we still have three frosties in storage. We will be testing on Tuesday 19th Feb - only 11 days to go   What about you?

Take care and sending you some more   and    
Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Finlay foxy - I agree with alex - possibly worth getting a scan if only to put your mind at rest Hun 

Alex - OMG I had my transfer on the same day as yours!!!!! I tto test on the 19th. This is getting spoooooooky!!!  We only had one embie survive the thaw so Mr frosty went back all on his tod  Hoping he's settling in nicely now though. He was a 6 cell. How about your little ones?

How you feeling today?? I feel so bloated and sore. I cant quite understand it as I havent taken any drugs. Guess my IBS is playing up  AF pains have been worse than ever too today. DH has been a star tho and Im typing away in bed at the mo with my laptop on my knee! Oh and as for In the night garden.......how did we ever live without it Its fab!!!!

Take care and keep in touch. Its great to find someone on same days etc as me.

Lol and babydust   

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mae  

I'm sure your little frosty will be ok even if he is all on his own, bless him! It just means he'll have more space to himself for when he gets bigger   

Do you know what, I don't even know how many cells our two little embies were! The embryologist came into to see us very quickly before ET and just said that both frosties had survived the thaw 100% - I didn't even think to ask how many cells they were (and can't remember from the last time) duh!  

Really sorry to hear you're so sore today and IBS is playing up - you could really do without that right now, I'm sure. Fingers crossed that the AF pains you're having are implantation pains eh?!  

I'm not feeling too bad - pain's about the same really - just kind of dull, achy around my back, uterus and ovaries sometimes, like AF coming but not really severe, although it comes and goes a bit and is sometimes worse than others. I'm trying not to read too much into things but its really hard isn't it!

Today I've been over to see my sister and her three young boys for a bit of distraction for both me and DS but we ended up coming home early as it was so noisy and boisterous there, and craved a bit of peace and quiet in the end! Then, about an hour after getting home I was bored! No pleasing some people is there?!    

Stay positive and keep that little embie nice and snuggly!        

Lots of Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Alex - 

Wow, Im impressed with your social skills during this 2ww!!  I cant hold a sensible conversation with ANYONE!!  A friend text and asked to meet up this week. She doesnt know about treatment. There's no way on this earth Id be able to see her!!! She'd think I'd lost the plot    DD's 'conversations' about her doll, 'In the night garden and her beloved toast is about my limit at the mo 

How's things? Forgot, are you taking the dreaded cyclogest?

Hope you're managing to chill.

Phill and fern are my saviours at the mo  Oh, and ff of course!

Take care and keep everything crossed. Sending you heaps of        

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mae,

I'm ok thanks. I am taking the dreaded cyclogest twice a day which is just so gross! Have had the dentist today, which wasn't much fun, as had to have scale and polish - ouch!  And my maternity exemption certificate ran out yesterday!!   So had to pay as well.

How are you? Are the pains improving at all? I was thinking that maybe you should give your clinic a call if they're no better - they might be able to reassure you a bit? Might be worth a try?

Good old Fern and Phil - love 'em. As for my social skills, I think I'd go mad if I didn't plan to do loads of stuff during this 2ww! I thought I was doing ok but its starting to send me a bit   now!

Take care and lots of love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

alex - yuck! I remember the dreaded cyclogest on my last cycle. was horrid!! 
Poor you having to go to the dentist. Whenever I go I reward myself with the thought of a choccy bar afterwards. I then sit in the chair feeling slightly empowered as I know the dentist would not agree!!!  

My pains have eased somewhat today thanks. I had slight backache first thing but overall, my tum is alot better. Now my bonkers brain is saying "OOOOHHHHHHH, now you have NO pain you SHOULD worry!!!"   

Sending you loads of     and  

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

how do you 2 do it. i am lucky if i get to check my mail a couple of times a week! i'm impressed!

I am officially joining you 2. i am on day 4 of the pill and will have a scan on 14. then the sniffs...then what? How long is it likely to be before ET.

I have 1 frozen blast, day 5, grade 1. Any one know the odds for success. (i was given 60% for a fresh cycle)

how are you both coping with the 2ww. I was fine the first part, but my day 8, i didn't know what to do with myself.


Any way, good luck ladies, i'm sending you positive vibes!
LOL
angela


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Finlay Foxy -   You're on your way again    Thats great. It feels so much better when you are actually back on track so to speak, rather than the waiting.

I cant help you as far as a medicated FET as mine was completely 'au naturel'. Maybe Alex will be able to help. I had 2 3 day old embies and was given a 50% chance of them thawing.(Only Mr Frosty made it.) We were told the overall chance of success was about half that of fresh. You were given a fantastic odds for fresh, so I imagine the same goes for FET.   

Im going completely loopy  in the 2ww!!!!! On my last cycle I had OHSS and was hospitalised from day 6 and was told that was prob getting worse due to pregnancy hormone. that kept me really positive. This time its so different. No drugs to rely on etc. Kinda feeling lost. Into wk 2 now so just hope it goes quickly. 

How you doing Alex
Sending you heaps of sticky orange vibes. 

Finlay Foxy - Good luck with this cycle. Sending loads of positivity. Take Care Hun 

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello 

Angela - Lovely to have you join us.  I'm not sure about how long it would be till your ET as your medicated cycle sounds slightly different to mine. Anyway, I'll tell you how mine went, then it might give you some idea. So, first of all I had to wait for AF, then 21 days later started sniffing Synarel 2 sprays twice a day for about three weeks. During that time had another bleed, which they said was a withdrawal bleed not AF, then had a blood test at the clinic to check I had downregulated. Three days after that I started Progynova tablets (a type of HRT but I had it to thicken uterus lining) whilst continuing with a reduced dose of the spray. About two weeks after that had a scan at the unit to check the lining of uterus was thick enough, which it was. Two days after that I stopped the Synarel spray and started the dreaded cyclogest pessaries, whilst continuing the Progynova tablets. Two days after that we had our two little embies thawed and put back. As for success rates, I'm afraid I'm a bit ignorant and didn't ask the staff during any of my appointments. Just decided to hope for the best and what is meant to be will be - fingers crossed! 

As for coping with the 2ww, i now what you mean! I'm on day 7 today and it's definitely getting worse as time goes on, although at least I'm closer to the finish line now! That's probably why I'm always on here, it gives me something to do and makes the time go just that little bit quicker! Anyway, wishing you all the luck in the world with your FER cycle, keep us updated on your progress.    



Mae1 said:


> My pains have eased somewhat today thanks. I had slight backache first thing but overall, my tum is alot better. Now my bonkers brain is saying "OOOOHHHHHHH, now you have NO pain you SHOULD worry!!!"


Mae - I think you must be my FF cyber-twin!  I've also had a few pains now and again, but when they're not there I'm thinking "Oh no, I think I preferred it when i had the pains!"  Hope you're not going too  - sending you big  - just think we're closer to the end of our 2ww than the beginning!  Stay positive. Sending you lots of postive, sticky vibes and babydust!         

Lots of Love Alex xxx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mae - Haven't heard from you for a while? How are things going for you? I have to say I'm finding this second week torture - time seems to be going so slowly! Hope you are ok?

Sending you some more           

Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Alex,

I think Im going     . 

Still got pains etc on and off. But now feel like  is aound the corner. Finding it hard to remain positive now.  

Just want tuesday to come quickly now. I really cant think of anything else now. Scared rigid! 

Sending you heaps and heaps of sticky orange vibes.          

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mae

Sending you a great big   - sounds like you really need it hun.

I know, all this waiting and thinking and wondering and analysing is enough to send anyone completely    

Not a lot else I can say except I really do know how you're feeling. I keep swinging from wondering if it's worked to thinking it hasn't and it's pure torture!

Only . . .   three and half days to go.  

Sending you all the             in the world.

Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi girls,

poor you, if only you had a magic ball to know what is going to happen!

if it is any reassurance, i had AF pains, the whole way through my pregnancy, especially at the beginning. sometimes they were quite sore, so it could be a good sign.  please try not to worry. go for long walks in the winter sunshine and think positive. focus on all the great things in your life and try to stay sane. you will know soon enough.........there is no reason why both of you aren't pregnant. be strong and have a lovely weekend.
i am sending again positive vibes.
LOL
Angela xx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww thanks Angela,  

That's a really lovely post and very reassuring and positive. Sometimes you need someone else to put things in perspective a bit - save me from going completely  

How are you anyway? Did you have a scan yesterday? Your last post said the 14th, or is that next month? 

Anyway take care 
Love Alex xxx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh and Angela I keep forgetting to say that you're little boy is absolutely gorgeous - what a cutie!!


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

http://www.fertilitycenterlv.com/research.html

obsessive that i am, i have come across the following research. i don't know if your embies are blasts, if they are, then the success rates are pretty good.

alex j your little boy is also beautiful. i look at my little man constantly, and feel sooooooo blessed.

i go for my first scan on friday and should start sniffing then.....i'm getting excited and nervous.

anyway,have a good evening.
lol a x
Post contains unconfirmed link - Fertility Friends not responsible for content


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex and Angela - thank you both heaps for your messages. Its soooo reassuring to hear others making sense of this difficult time. \thank you both for being there and staying sooo positive 

Both of your little men are just gorgeous.


Angela, I too look at my precious bundles (although one of them is 10 and going into grunge mode already!!) and every day am so thankful for the miracle of having them. Some days I just cant take my eyes off DD as she skips around the room singing to 'In the night garden'. They are so very special and will always be told so. 

How was your appointment??


Alex - sending you heaps and heaps of sticky vibes too.     Loads of babydust coming your way Hun       

Take care both of you and I hope you can enjoy this gorgeous spring weather,


Lol and         

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Angela

Thank you, I think he's beautiful too but then I'm a bit biased!  

Good luck for the scan - Friday will soon be here and you'll be sniffing before you know it!

Have a lovely weekend.

Love Alex xxx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mae  

"Grunge mode" - you make me chuckle Mae!  

Sending you some more           

Have been out for a lovely walk today in the sunshine - absolutely beautiful isn't it?

Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

good morning ladies,
just managing to catch a couple of minutes before ds wakes. ( the last few days havw been a challenge as he is not sleeping and during the day is waring very big grumpy pants! due to chicken pox being on the way, or his 2 front teeth coming through) mummy is very tired!!)
only a couple of days to go before your bfp, how are you both feeling?

anyway have a lovely day,
lol
angela


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Angela,

Oh poor you - sleep deprivation is the worst! Hope DS feels better soon and takes his grumpy pants off   so you can both get some rest!  

Loving your positivity but I'm really starting to get a bit scared now as test day approaches. Half of me wants to test early just to know, but the other half is just too scared full stop! (I wont test early dont worry!  ) Having quite a bit of AFish pain and lower back pain - again I'm torn about this. When it's there I think "Oh no, AF might be coming!" but when it's gone I think "But maybe those pains were a good thing cos I had something similar with Theo" I'm really starting to go  

Oh well only 1 and a bit days to go!

Mae - How you doing hun? Not long now.           

Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Aww Alex, hang in there Hun     

As you saw on my panic post yesterday, I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!

BUT, im PETRIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant and wont let myself get excited til I see my bean on the screen

Sending you heaps and heaps of        .

Will keep looking on here to see. Take care and lots of love,

Mae


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ladies

Well Mae, you are a very bad influence on me (only kidding!)  . I was a naughty girl this morning and tested one day early after a sleepless night spent wondering what the outcome would be. Just thought I couldn't face another day and night like that so did it! And guess what   - OMG can't believe it but absolutely over the moon. Obviously like you I'm also trying to be quite cautious and not get too over excited as its still very early days and want to see what the scan shows but can't help smiling inside!

Take care and catch up soon
Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

well done ladies,
i know it's early, but it's the first step!

Lets hope your bfp rubs off on me!


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh My God!!!!!!!!!!    Alex,    thats absolutely fantastic.    Im soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.  

Take care and pleeeeeease keep in touch, 

Lol,

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Angela - yep I'm sure this is gonna be a BFP thread now - you included!! How you doing?

Mae - Thanks hun. God, we've been through so much haven't we?! Got our scan date for 6th march. What about you, any news on your scan? How you feeling?

      

Take care
Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex - Our scan is 7th. Feels as bad as the 2ww! 

Got a pain thats niggly in my right side. Am paranoid now that its ectopic. Well, not paparoid, but petrified! 
I cant get through to my clinic so have phoned the EPU at my local hossie. They have told me that they dont scan til 6weeks so nothing they can really do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What about HCG or early scanning. I had both in my last pg!!!
Just waiting for my nurse to give me a call and hope she has some answers. Im a born worrier I know but would feel so much more at ease if someone could rule this one out for me. So want this little bubba and am dreading them saying its tubal 

Hope your ok. Sorry this has been a 'me' post.

Angela - hows things with you Hun? 

Take care,


Lol

MAe.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mae,

How are things today? Did you manage to talk to your nurse or get an earlier scan? Hope you've managed to get some reassurance? It's quite likely though that the pain in your right side is the corpus luteum in your ovary which maintains the pregnancy - now that you're pregnant it would probably be working overtime producing progesterone to keep little one nice and snuggly. Try and stay positive - I know that's easy to say but all the worrying in the world isn't going to change things and it'll just make you feel worse.

Sending you big   and lots of    

Let me know how you get on.

Take care 
Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

good evening ladies,

i'm so happy for you both. i am taking this as a good oman, that you are both pregnant. when i had my first treatment, i was on a thread with about 6 other women at the lister. All of us got pregnant.(what are the odds of that!) 

i'm off to the lister tomorrow, for my first scan. then i think i start sniffing for two weeks...then i have no idea.

i am thrilled for you both...by the way in the last pregnancy i had pain one side at the beginning, then it changed sides..no idea what it was. also i used to get these really naughty dreams about .......simon cowell(i know!!)i tell you i look at him in slightly different eyes now!


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Aww Thank you ladies so much 

Alex - the corpus luteum explanation makes so much sense as the pain's almost identical to when I ovulate. So maybe it is my naughty ovaries again after all!!!! 
Saw the Dr yesterday and he checked me over and was satisfied things seemed ok. He tried to arrange a scan to put my mind at rest but our local EPU wont scan til 6 weeks and I live two and half hours away from the clinic. Dr was really good as his daughter had an IVF bubs the same time I had my DD so I feel I can always talk to him about IF as he has first hand knowledge. 

How are you anyway? Feeling ok? Have you got any symptoms? At the mo I feel I could sleep for England .
Still cant believe its real, how about you?

Angela - wow, 6 out of 6   Thats fantastic!!
Hoping its another great sign for you.
Good luck with your scan today, hope its fab and sniffing can begin.  Let us know how you get on 

Take care both of you,

Lovely to have this little thread, 

Lol

Mae.


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Angela - Loads of luck for your scan today. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Then onto the sniffing for you - you'll have your BFP before you know it!    And Simon Cowell eh?! You naughty girl   

Mae - Really pleased you're feeling better today   Your doctor sounds fab - brilliant to have someone so approachable and understanding.  As for me, feeling a little bit tired and a bit irritable at times - keep losing my temper with DH - don't know how he puts up with me sometimes!   Also have a bit of a thing for big fat white seedless grapes at the moment - they just taste so yummy I can't stop picking at them!   It's starting to sink in a bit that I'm pregnant but still a bit scared to get too excited cos it's so early. It's difficult to stop myself wishing the time away until the scan and 12 weeks!  

Catch up soon
Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

scan went well...thank goodness. started sniffing last night. will be scanned again next week, when i will begin the estrogen. 10 days (or so) later we should be having the fet.

Slightly concerned about this one. Last time(with the fresh cycle) i knew i would respond well to the drugs. i ate organic for 6 months. Had acupucture for 6 months. Didn't drink....blaa blaaa. But resulted in 34 eggs. 15 mature. 11 fertilized. 7 on day 3. 3 made it to blast. 2 put back. one beautiful little boy.  I knew i had a 60% chance of getting pregnant because i got to blasts.  This time is different.  It's up to the one little blast to do it's job. To thaw, to divide and stay....alot to ask. i am still having acupucture, organic ect. this time it feels alot more out of my control.......so alot more scary.  I want this as much as i did before. consultant said you have 1/2 the chance of a fresh cycle, which makes it 30%.  (because it is a blast) However, i was 38 on the first go and on the first consultancy i was only given a 25% chance......so i beat the odds that time. i am positive, i will be in the 30%. but i am also very scared.
thrilled you 2 are pregnant. if you can do it so can i!

Have a great day.
LOL
Angela


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Angela,

Glad the scan went well. As for your concerns about the statistics etc, try to think positive and focus not too much on the statistics, otherwise you'll send yourself round the bend with worry!    None of my embies were blasts and both times I've had BFP - even the second time on a FER which is statistically less likely to be successful. Also Mae only had her one little Mr Frosty and he's also given her a BFP    You're doing all the right things with the organic and acupuncture etc - that's exactly what I did both times too. You've beaten the odds once and I'm sure you will again  

Sending you lots of     and       

Mae - How you doing? Hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

thanks alex,

i know your right.  I suppose it's because i only have the one put back thats scary....ie no back up plan.  Thrilled that mae only had one embie put back and she got her bfp. That does give me hope.  as they say. it only takes one!

I've had a slight bleed today. (very slight) do i count that as first day of af or does it have to be a normal type af? I have to get scanned on the 3rd or 4th day of af, then start estrogen.

Have a lovely weekend.
Angela x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Angela,

I'm not sure, might be worth seeing how it goes, as you might find it goes on to be more like normal AF. Or it could be light because of the sniffing. You could always give your clinic a ring on Monday if you're still not sure. Sorry I can't help you more, but my cycle was different to yours in that i had to have a blood test to see if I had downregulated rather than just waiting for AF. Good luck anyway. And you're absolutely right - it only takes one, and I've read loads of stories on here of people getting BFP from just one. I'm sure you'll be next    

Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi girls 

Angela - I was told by my clinic that I should count my first day of AF as the first day with normal flow (sorry tmi! ) I always spot for a couple days before its considered AF is officially here in full glory! Id check with your clinic though to be on safe side, I did.
How's the sniffing going?? Any homicidal tendencies yet?  I was evil when I sniffed on our fresh cycle. Probably why the clinic refused me any drugs this time 
I had the one embie put back. It was frozen at 7 cells, when it defrosted, it went down to 3-4 cells but by the next morning, it had grown back up to 6 cells. Dont loose hope Hun, if their gonna put up a fight, they will. Blasts are better once transfered too, arent they. Keep positive (yep, thats comin from me, a total nervous wreck! ) and believe in your little fighter, we do.   

Alex - How's it going HUn? How you feeling? Have you still got aches and pains? Ive still got pain in ovary region and perid style cramps, its so un-nerving. Really want the scan now and so hope it can provide reassurance. How you feeling about the scan, its scaring me senseless! Im so scared of it being ok 

Dh and I had major fall out yesterday. He told me he was fed up with me talking about the pain, or our bean, or IF in general. I feel really guilty now  Going to try to not talk about it with him, spare him my emotions  So, afraid to say it girls, gonna have to spill it all out on here 

Well, Im off to watch 'In the night garden....again! 


Catch up soon, take care,

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Good morning ladies,
I had an interesting weekend. step dd, husband and ds all have had gaststro bug. spent the whole weekend cleaning up sick and poo. i was the last (wo)man standing!  I've come to my parents for a bit of a rest.

spoke to lister, i don't need to have a scan 3 days after AF as i was down regged or stystem was quiet enough from the pill. I start prognanova tomorrow and then go in on the 6th march for a check of my uterus lining, then 5 days later, beanie will be reunited with his/her mummy. gosh not long.

I'm going to have lots of hot baths, as that was the only thing i missed when i was pregnant last time.

Mae, men don't get it do they?  if you wasn't as obsessive as you are, you wouldn't be pregnant. or wouldn't have your other ds. for tx to work you have to be totally committed. also, your talking about it all the time, because it is the most important thing in the world to you.

my DH thinks I'm mad coming on here. but like you, i need to vent, share my fears and know i am not alone in the way i feel.

how are you both feeling? any morning sickness yet. (can't remember, is it around 8 weeks it starts or before?)

any way. I'm off for a cup of tea whilst ds has his nap.

LOL
Angela


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey girls,

Sorry I've been a bit absent but have just finished two night shifts. It was hard going back after a month's annual leave but once I was there it wasn't too bad.

Mae - I think that any aches and pains we have are bound to send us   You can't help overanalysing and wondering what it might be. I've had really severe AF type pains, so bad that I was really scared AF was coming. But it's been going on for quite a few days and no AF (touch wood) so I think it's just implantation and growing/stretching etc. I also find the cyclogest is making me soooooo bloated and uncomfortable, and exacerbating the AF pains, but I know I need to take it. I think once we have the scan and know exactly what's going on I'll feel a little bit better - it's all still a bit in limbo at the moment isn't it?

Really sorry to hear you and DH had a fall out   Men are from Mars, women are from Venus, isn't it?!   And don't feel guilty for talking about it, after everything you've had to put your body (and mind!) through, you're more than entitled to a few moans now and again. You come on here and spill it to us any time you like - you know we're always here for you.  I'm sure your DH doesn't mean it though - he may just be feeling a little scared and uncertain and worried about you, and is finding it hard to express that to you (just put it down to it being a man thing!  ) Not wanting to be cliche but they say you always hurt the ones you love and I think it's very true - I know sometimes I say hurtful things to DH cos I'm worried or upset about something. Anyway, I'm rambling, I just wanted to try and reassure you a bit.

How's your lovely little DD today? Theo had his MMR today - DH took him cos I was asleep after night shift. He said he really cried for ages   but he's ok now, bless him.

Angela - Oh no your poor family (and you for having to clear it all up!) Hope they're feeling better? Sending   Wow, that's great things are moving along so quickly on your cycle. Enjoy your hot baths - I'm missing them a bit already (but not complaining, all for a good cause eh?  )

Nope no morning sickness for me. Although didn't have it last time either, lucky me! Just a bit of occasional queasiness in the morning if I was hungry. Speaking of which I am feeling hungry a lot of the time now (although that may be purely psychological and an excuse to generally eat more  )

Right, off to catch up on a bit of telly. Take care Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

were both of your fet natural of medicated (i seem to recall they are both natural)

I'm struggling with the drugs on this one. This is my 2nd day of taking 3 progynova, and the 10th(ish) of sniffing. i feel absolutely exhasted. a bit run down. i hope it's my body just getting used to the drugs and it will settle soon!

How are you both today?


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Angela, I was on a medicated cycle but sounds slightly different to the one you're on. Have to say I didn't feel too bad on the drugs - a little bit tired I suppose and quite a few headaches. Main problem with the drugs I'm finding now is the cyclogest pessaries make me really bloated and uncomfortable. I expect your tiredness is mainly from the sniffing (I've heard other people say the same thing) hopefully once you finish sniffing you'll feel a bit more lively - until you get your BFP when you'll be feeling tired again!


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

alexe,

how long did you sniff 4? how much cyclogest are you taking? is it the same amount as the fresh cycle?

Today i actually feel a little better. The head aches, i still have (but not as bad) I was in bed by 9.30 last night, so i had 9.1/2 hours sleep. so feeling alot better. maybe i had a little bug, or my body has just adjusted a bit....who knows!
When is your scan? (thats also a question to you mae) not long to go? 
I'm getting more excited and more positive as time goes on. just want to get my little blast safe and sound in side me. hopefully mummy then can protect it........we will see.

have a fab day.

LOL
angela xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

me again.....if the lining is ok on thursday, would they just do the et then, or do i have to be on progesteron for a few days before et?


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi 

Sorry not been around.

Angela - wow, your cycle is flying by, cant believe how close you are now to having your ikkle blastie back where it belongs with its mummy. Make the most of the hot baths cos as Alex said, you're going to have nine months before you get another 
I cant help you with any of the drug questions, Im afraid. Mine was a totally natural cycle, not even cyclogest. Ive been eating 5 brazils a day for my lining. I dont like them so I naughtily dip them in Nutella to get them down!!! 

Glad you're feeling better. I remember on my fresh cycle I felt utterly exhausted from the drugs so can empathise.

Alex - How's Theo after his MMR? Hope he wasnt too down in the dumps> How you feeling? Ive been having an 'axe murderer' stage - could quite easily bury my DH under the patio at the moment, but, bless him, its not his fault. Im just feeling hormonal! 

Well, my head has gone to pot!  I went to Tesco with DD in the buggy, hung a basket on the handle and proceded to fill it with shopping. I turned round only to find her upside down!!  The pushchair had tipped with the weight of all my goodies.  I then just stood there looking at her as if to say 'OOOOOOOOO, you're upside down....what shall I do?!' Bless her, if it hadnt been for a kind lady, I think DD would still be there.  I then went to the self service till, paid for my bits , went to the car, drove home, only to find I'd left my bags of shopping in the store!!!   

I HAVE LOST IT!!!! Lucky I dont work, Id be sacked!!  Do either of you work?

My GP arranged for a scan for me tomorrow at the EPU just for reassurance. But I realises Id only be 5+6wks. They dont scan til 6wks and I didnt want to be made more anxious by their findings, being so early, that Ive cancelled. Its now Monday. I'll be 6+2 then so still a bit worried as prob too early for that magical heartbeat. My private scan at the clinic is scheduled for Fri 7th. Im sooooooooooooo scared about it though 

How you feeling about it Alex? Yours is the 6th isnt it?

Well, I better go, feeling shattered after my disastrous day, 

Take care,

Lol

Mae.  x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Angela

I sniffed for 3 weeks before having a down regulation blood test. Then started taking progesterone tablets in gradually increasing doses for 2 weeks, then had a scan to check lining. They were happy with the lining on the Thursday but didn't have ET until the following Tuesday (5 days later). Meanwhile, I had to carry on taking the progesterone tablets three times a day and then start taking two cyclogest pessaries a day, starting on the sunday before ET. I had to carry on with progesterone tablets three times a day and cyclogest twice a day throughout 2ww. Then when I got BFP, it had to increase to progesterone tablets to four times a day and cyclogest three times a day (this is because my ovaries had been downregulated so there is no corpus luteum to maintain the pregnancy - the tablets and pessaries do it instead). 

In terms of whether they do the ET at the same time as the scan, you have to remember that they need time to thaw the embryo so it is unlikely to be the same day as they wont know whether to defrost the embryo until they have seen the lining - hope that makes sense?

As for me scan is a week today - March 6th. I can't wait and time really seems to be dragging. Had some pinkish spotting yesterday which terrified me, although it has stopped today (touch wood). But AFish and back pains that I have been having since ET seem really strong today. I am worried but also know these are common things in early pregnancy. I'm just gonna have to wait and see I suppose   Gonna try and take things a bit easier tomorrow as DH is not working but it's so hard with a little man who needs his mummy to pick him up etc.

Mae - Oh bless you hun? Hope you managed to get your shopping back after all that?! Those bloomin pregnancy hormones eh?   I definitely think you're doing the right thing in waiting for the scan a bit longer - its unlikely you'd see a heartbeat so early and then you wouldn't feel reassured at all (quite the opposite I'd imagine?) Yep, I'm a palliative care nurse and work part time 2 night shifts a week. Have to say though with the spotting and pains I've been having am seriously considering calling in sick this weekend.

Big   to you both. Take care Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh Alex Hun, you poor thing. Must have scared you so much. I remember having exactly that with my dd at around 5.5wks. I was told by my midwife friend thst it was still the embie burying tight at this stage and was completely normal. She was not at all concerned.

Take care and have this weekend off deffo. You and your little one deserve it 

As for the pains. My AF pains have intensified on and off. And my backache is fairly constant. Ive put the back pain down to the ligaments softening. As for Af pains, they are bery unnerving and I have to keep telling myself they're normal but it still doesnt stop me worrying (nothing will!! )
Do you find the pains worse if you've been busy? My whole abdominal and back area aches if Ive been active. The evenings I find I feel like Ive been in a boxing ring all day! 

Take care and stay   Only 7 more sleeps and you'll see your little one.

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Mae, that's reassuring to hear you've had a similar experience and everything was ok. My pains sound very similar to yours and yep, definitely worse when I've been busy (especially picking DS up a lot). My back is constantly hurting but its the abdo pains that bother me, they're really strong sometimes. Just keeping my fingers crossed and praying they'll be ok - that's all i can do really.
Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex, Im sat here, with terrible tummy pains at the mo. You're right, its so scary. I cant think of anything else. Its also really scary when we have other bubbas to look after. Im trying not to pick DD up much but its impossible to avoid. I just keep thinking of girls who get pg naturally and carry around their toddlers, shopping and everything else.
Im even uncomfortable driving too. Although no botty bums for me, my IBS has made me bloat so much, Ive gone from size 10 to size 14  Thank goodness its winter and we can wear big baggy woolies and get away with it.
My clinic told me to take paracetamol for the AF pains as it may break the cycle.

Take care and take the weekend off.

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex- -just wondering....do you think the pains may be worse as this isnt our 1st bubba I know the after pains are worse second time round as the uterus is more efficient. I wonder if the stretching pains are worse as our uterus is more sensitive to it all 2nd time round?


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mae - I hadn't really thought about that, but it would make sense wouldn't it that the uterus is more sensitive and that's why it's hurting more. It's interesting that our backgrounds are very similar and the pains we're having now are also the same. In a few weeks time, I'm sure we'll look back on this and wonder what the fuss was all about!   Sorry to hear about the bloating - hope it's not too uncomfortable for you.

Angela - How are you hun? Is the progynova going ok? Not long till your scan - same day as mine actually!  

Take care and have a lovely weekend.
Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

good evening ladies,

sorry to hear about your pains. i remember i had bad pains vertually all the way through my pregnancy. you will panic when they stop...so make the most of them.

progonova, makes you sooooo hormonal. I still feel very tired. But managed to snooze ds this afternoon, and mummy had a little snooze as well. (2 hours!) so feel a bit better!

I also had acupucture this pm, all seems well. have another one on monday and friday all to increase my uterus lining...so fingers crossed it is above 10mm. i just want to get on with it now

How exciting for you both having your scans.  Im sure your baba's will be lovely and strong. 

Alex, poor you. At least it was only your shopping you left behind and not your dd!

I'm also lucky as i'm not working either. i thought i would go back when number 2 is at school. It's a bit of a struggle as dh has started a newish business, but i have wanted to be a mummy for so long i can't leave him yet. (also i ran my own company before, which i was fed up with) so maybe if i had a job before, that i had enjoyed i might feel differently.

i forgot, i had acupucture for the first 12 week of pregnancy , which helped with the af type pains.

Have a lovely weekend. this is my first Mothers Day. v excited!

LOL
Angela xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Angela - so glad you got a nap. Its amazing what a snooze can do for you hey. 

Alex - how you feeling Hun? been thinking of you. Hope you managed to get the weekend off. 

I've had an awful day.  DH and I decided to go out for lunch and do a tad of shopping. Something of a minor miracle as DH hates anything like that! Anyway, had lovely lunch, wondered into first shop and....bang!...pain in my uterus like never before.  It was a sharp atabbing pain that just wouldnt leave!!  DH had to go get the car with dd and come back for me outside the shop. It hurt so much i was crying  Anyway, I came home, went to bed and, touch wood feel alot better. It was like the round ligament pain but crippling. I was soooooooooooooooo scared. I want Mr Frosty to be ok so much. I feel really sick now but not sure if pg or just events. DH was a star though and took DD to park etc while I rested. If I can hear here downstairs I cant resist peeking 

I used to work as a Primary school teacher til I had dd but wanted to spend every minute with her. Like you say Angela, it makes it tough but shes so worth it. 

Hope you both have a fantastic mothers day. I love it better than my birthday because it means the world to me 

Take care,

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Angela - Glad you managed to garb a little snooze to help combat the triedness. Maybe the acupuncture might help improve your energy levels too? Have a wonderful first mothers day - it's so special especially to us who've struggled so much to get our precious little ones  

Mae - Oh I'm really sorry to hear you've had such a bad day hun. Just when you think the pain's ok, it suddenly comes back doesn't it? Mine's ok at the moment (touch wood!) but I do find that if i start doing too much and rushing around it can come back with a vengeance. Put your feet up and rest  . 

I wish I didn't have to work but we really can't afford for me not to. Fortunately only working two nights a week I don't feel like I'm away from DS too much and DH does all childcare so i don't have to worry about sending him to nursery or childminder. Not sure whether I'll go in tomorrow or not. I'll see how I feel tomorrow - I know it's quite short staffed at work at the moment and I don't want to drop them in it, and also I don't want to have time of unnecessarily in case I genuinely need time off later in pregnancy.

Anyway off out for a meal this evening so looking forward to that. Catch up soon and Happy Mothers Day!
Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi 

How you both doing?

Angela - How the tiredness? How close are you now til ET? Alex and I will re-live the 2ww with you! Acupuncture sounds fab. I have never had it but am very inquisitive 

Alex - how you doing Hun? Hope you're feeling better. As for having time off work when you need it....you DOOOOOOO need it!!!!!
I really hope you feel better. Only 3 more sleeps til you see bubba. 
Its great that you and DH can share childcare. You have it worked out great in that you can work and also see DS loads.  If I went back to work I would have no option than to send DD to nursery during the full day 

Well, how were your mothers day?

I had a fab day. DD came to me first thing in the morning, gave me my pressie and said 'Happy birthday!' Bless her  Shes just learnt how to say that as we've had a spate of birthdays recently and we've drummed it into her to say it when she gives the present  Bless!  Its her birthday on Wednesday. Cant believe she's 2 already. Where does the time go?! 
My DS is 10. He gave me my mothers day pressie and said 'Ere go! Can I go play on my playstation now?' Oh what a charmer! 

Well, Ive got some mega exciting news. Cant believe Im writing this. We went for an emergency scan this morning. I was terrified as to what they would or wouldnt find. BUT......there it was. Our ikkle bubba with its heart beating like a drum.  I just looked at the screen and cried my eyes out. I couldnt believe it. I just kept asking how and why we could be this lucky. DH wiped a few tears away too. It finally feels real. I feel the luckiest girl in the world right now.

Well Alex, it will be you next, and then you Angela.     

Take care both of you,

Lol

MAe.x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Mae, I'm so thrilled for you. there really isn't a better feeling than seeing that beautiful heartbeat. Well done you! Alex, i look forward to hearing your good news soon.

mothers day.....well i did allot of mothering. My ds was really poorly with a tummy bug. He would not let me put him down. I was up 7 times Saturday night. Then the only thing he wanted to do all day, was sleep on me. He could barely lift his head for a drink! So starved him for 24 hours, just gave him water. Yesterday, he was a bit better, but weak. Today allot better, but still a little tired. It was still a lovely day, as my little boy, really needed his mummy! Thats a feeling you can't beat!

The tiredness has eased a little, i suspect because my body has adjusted to the drugs, or the acupuncture has kicked in.  Mae acupuncture is fab. Trials have shown, it helps implantation in ivf as well as reducing the risk of miscarriage.  It also boosts your immune system, IE this tummy bug, my ds has had it, step dd, dh, mother , father, sister, her 2 children (i know i feel awful, I'm obviously a carrier!) and i didn't get it.

My scan is on Thursday, so fingers crossed all is well. Then 5-7 days later it will be et.  so this time next week, i could have my little blastie on board. 
How thick was your endometrium's when you had your et? When i did a fresh cycle it was 11. But they say any thing over 7 is OK. I will be very disappointed if it is only 7.

Anyway i better get on.

Have a great day. I'm waiting for ds to wake, then we will go on a dog walk on the beach....it's a hard life!
lol
Angela


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh Angela, poor you. Sat night sounds awful. Its so horrid when their ill, isnt it. Glad your ds is on the mend.
I have no idea how thick my lining was as I didnt have any scans at all. I ate brazils each day as their supposed to build it up.

Good luck with your scan on Thurs, how exciting that your ikkle embie will be back with its mummy in a week 

Ive just read that you're in Bornemouth. I spent ten years in Dorset, nr Shaftesbury, north Dorset.
I now live in the depths of Cornwall. Its great living near the sea, isnt it. Really refreshing.

Take care and have a good walk,

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi girls

Oooh now I'm really jealous of you two - I'm in Oxford and I don't think you can much further from the sea!!

Mae - Congratulations!       So pleased to hear that you little one has a lovely strong heartbeat - absolutely brilliant news! Glad you had a nice Mothers Day - bless your DD, with her "Happy Birthday" to you! Well, I went to work Sunday night but called in sick last night as back was really hurting and just don't want to risk anything until I have the scan.

Angela - Oh poor DS and poor you   Glad he's getting better now. I remember Theo having that bug and it was awful. On the scan before my last ET my lining was 9.6mm I think which they seemed happy with. I'm sure you'll be fine, especially with having the acupuncture - has your acupuncturist been doing some points on your tummy to help the lining? Mine did, and she recommended eating lots of red meat which also helps. Keeping everything crossed for you on Thursday - looks like we'll both have exciting news then!

Mother's Day was loevly because I had my two gorgeous boys to spend it with! I got two lovely cards, a "Mummy" picture frame and some belgian choccies (which I've eatne most of already!   )
Right, off to catch up with the ironing. Catch up soon
Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Just a fleeting visit to wish you heaps of love and luck for your scan today Alex. Cant wait to hear all about it.


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi ladies,

Alex, i hope your scan was fantastic, and you saw your little one.

Mine...well my entrometrium was only 7mm and the lister like to be at least 7.5mm. so i am carring on sniffing and proganova until Monday, when i have to go up to London for another scan.if all is wee, Et should be 7 days after that. A little disappointed, but i would rather it not be on the minimum, so it might give it time to get it up to at least 8mm. fingers crossed!

Mae, i hope you and little one are well.

Take Care, 
lol
Angela xx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry its only a quick one from me.

Angela - Like you say, best to wait a bit longer and make sure everything is ok.    

Bad news for me I'm afraid. At the scan there was no pregnancy sac, so they think I prob miscarried when I bled last week. According to preg test, I'm still pregnant so have to carry on with pessaries and tablets to be on safe side but not holding out much hope as there was absolutely nothing on the scan. They also sis beta Hcg blood test which they will repeat on monday to try and rule out ectopic pregnancy. Obviously feeling very   but thankful that we have already been blessed with our gorgeous little man, and hoping we will be blessed again in the future.

Take care
Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Oh Alex, I'm so sorry. Gosh what a terrible shock for you. 

My thoughts are with you. Thank goodness for your beautiful boy. I know it will hurt like hell, but at least you can get a cuddle from him.

I really am so sorry 
LOL
Angela xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh Alex, Im so so sorry 

I cant imagine what you must be going through.  

My thoughts are with you and DH. Sending you loads of love and hugs. 

Take care Hun and give that little man a huge hug,

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks girls. Spent most of thursday and yesterday crying but now feeling more annoyed that have to keep taking these tablets and pessaries. It seems so pointless and like a horrible reminder of what we've lost. Feel like its all being dragged out and Monday they'll probably tell me to stop taking them and then I'll have horrid bleed to cope with. Oh well, nothing I can do about it till then so I'll try not to let it get to me too much  

Hope you girls are ok. Sorry to be so moany and negative. Take care Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Alex, you haven't exactly been moany or negative!!  and if you were this is the place to vent anyway!  Do you have any more frozen? I hope your feeling a little better.

I'm finding the drug taking much harder on this cycle than the fresh one. i have ulcers in my mouth and on my tongue. Acupuncturist said thats good, because I'm generating heat, which will help with the uterus lining. Lets hope it's thick enough on Monday. If it isn't there is a chance they might pull this cycle........we will see.

Mae i hope your well and resting.

LOL
Angela xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh Alex, please dont be hard on yourself Hun. 

What you're going through is horrendous and you must give yourself time to grieve and be sad in order to heal. I hope tomorrow isnt too painful for you and you get the support that you so definately deserve. How's DH coping?

As Angela said, you most certainly havent been moany. We are here to support one another on this site through good and bad times, so please feel that you can let it all out here without being judged.

Take care my love and look after yourselves. 

Lots of hugs,  

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ah thanks girls - you're so lovely!

Feeling a bit better today - although still in limbo a bit. Just want tomorrow to be here so we can know what's going on a bit more. 

Angela - Yes we have three frozen embies left so that is an option but tbh at the moment neither of us has the emotional energy to even consider trying again for quite a while. We also have to consider the financial cost - we're still paying off the cost of this treatment on our credit card! FIL has offered to pay for next cycle (which is really lovely) but we're gonna concentrate on Theo for now - feel like I've neglected him a bit through all this. Sorry to hear you're suffering with ulcers - hopefully it'll all be worth it though.

Mae - DH is being absolutely wonderful (as always - I'm so lucky) but obviously he's really upset too. We're just trying to look after eachother and theo -it's all we can do really. Hope you are ok and looking after that little bubba and DD?

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow - have appointment for beta Hcg bloods to be taken at 10am - no sure when I'll get results or if they'll scan me again?

Take care Love Alex xxx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi girls, Hope you're ok?

Well not particularly good news from me I'm afraid. They scanned me again today (this time a doctor did it) and said they couldn't see anything at all (which I expected). Also scanned tubes as much as they could and said they couldn't see an ectopic either. Had another beta Hcg and they've just phoned me to say that it's gone up. They said they really weren't expecting this at all but that the doctor that scanned me is very experienced and was sure it wasn't ectopic. I've got to go back again on Wednesday for another scan and beta Hcg. They told me to stop taking the cyclogest and progynova as whatever happens it isn't a viable pregnancy. Feeling really pi**ed off with it all now really - don't know what to think anymore. The doctor today just said it's probably an early miscarriage but I just don't understand what's happened, as there is absolutely no sac to be seen whatsoever but the levels going up. Have been having brownish spotting (sorry if tmi) and some abdo cramps since yesterday - not sure what's gonna happen now, whether I'll bleed, when, and how long for? Just want to scream with the frustration and uncertainty of it all   

Love Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

alex, before you stop the meds. is it worth getting a second opinion?  The same thing happend to a friend of mine. she ended up being told there was no heart beat. They scanned her again as her hcg levels were going up, and realised they had missed a sac as it was very low. She is now 24 weeks pregnant.  If you feel at all unsure, it might be worth seeking further advice before there is no chance of going back.  I really am sooo sorry, your going through this.

My scan went ok, endometrium (sp) is 8.6, so we are booked for et next tuesday.

Mae, i hope all is well with you. On a scale of 1-10 how tired are you?

Must dash and bath the boy.
LOL
Angela xx


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't know really Angela. I've been scanned twice now and they are adamant that there is nothing there and although Hcg is going up it is still relatively low - Thursdays was 1300 (they told me today it should be more like 10,000 if it was viable pregnancy). I would love to believe that some miracle could happen but can't help feeling it's not going to - they couldn't see a sac anywhere at all.

Congrats on the lining and lots of luck for Tuesday

Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex, just want to send you the biggest   ever.   

Cant imagine what you and DH are going through.So glad you are strong together and can be there to support one another. Having Theo to give you the biggest hugs ever will help Im sure too.

I can empathise with the cost thing too as we paid for this one on our credit card and have no more money in the bank. Even our house is on the market. 

I hope Wednesday will come quick for you and can ease the pain one way or another. Being in limbo is the worst place ever to be.

Take care and thinking of you,

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Mae. Am feeling a bit better today. Yep, you're so right, hugs from my little man are just the best. A bit of shopping today also helped    Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.
Alex xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi alex,

i was just wondering how you are?


----------



## alexej28 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a quick update. Was admitted to hospital yesterday morning after the scan as they suspected an ectopic. Went to theatre yesterday evening and they found an ectopic pregnancy in the middle of my right tube so had to remove the whole tube. The other tube and both ovaries were fine. Managed to get home about lunchtime today - tummy feeling quite tight and sore, and I'm feeling pretty exhausted but glad to be home with my two boys, and that it's all over with.

Hope you are both ok? I'll try and catch up more in a couple of days when I feel a bit better.

Love Alex xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh Alex, 

Im sooooo sorry to hear your news. You poor thing, you've been through so much. 

I hope you are managing to rest and recover. Im glad that they did manage to find a reason for all your heartache, you can now begin to try and make sense of it all, but you must give yourself time.

Just wanted to send you a huge hug and love and to tel you Im thinking of you,

Take care Hun,

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

poor you alex,

As mae said, at least they have found a reason why you had conflicting info. 

Take care hun, get lotsof tlc from your 2 men.

LOL
angela


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Alex, how you doing Hun? 

Angela - Isn't this the big week for you? How are things going?

Thinking of you both.   

lol

Mae.x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi guys,

yes it all happened yesterday. blastie defrosted nicely, had started to rehydrate before they put it in. embryologist said it looked very good.  So i just have to have everything crossed it will work. only given 25% chance (half of a natural cycle) so that is 25 out of a 100....it might as well be me!

feeling a little achy inside. I didn't feel a thing on et, but i feel a little  mildly bruised now. Did you guys feel that?

managed to rest yesterday. but not alot today. ds very needy as i am now at my parents. Mae how are you. sick yet? 

Take care,
Angela

anyway


----------

